# A Good Gunsmith...



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys!

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good gunsmith to drill and tap my remington 870 12ga for a scope. I'm from Ann Arbor, but also find myself up in Southfield and out in Jackson fairly frequently. I'm not thrilled about driving all over creation, but am willing to go the extra mile for the piece of mind that I'm going to a good smith. I just don't have ANY previous experience with gunsmiths, and figured with all the experience and knowledge on this site I might find some help. Thank you all, for your time and recommendations. 

Bogie


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Johnson's in Adrian...


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and don't have it drilled and tapped. First of all, the reciever on the 870 is very thin on the top, hardly enough to put screws into. I would go with a B-square reciever mount, or save up and get a cantilever scope mount barrel.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

Im not sure what the Gunsmith work would cost , plus scope mounts , plus a scope . I bought a Cant. Barrel with a scope off of this site , yrs ago for like $150. Now my Rem.870 is a shootin machine . Thanks Man .


Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

Don't drill a bunch of holes in your gun. Definitely go with the cantilever barrel. Wal Mart.com sells a barrel for the 870 that is made by Mossberg, and comes with a (cheap I'm sure) scope for about 165 brand new. CDAD


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks guys I appreciate the replies. I'll expand on the issue and my thought process a little further. I strictly gun hunt shotgun areas so I'm trying to put together a designated slug gun. The gun came with a slug barrel and iron sights. So I'd just assume not buy another barrel, only to have one sit around. Especially considering I already need to buy another barrel or gun (prolly the latter) for bird hunting. I have a friend who got a package barrel/scope from walmart and loves the barrel but says the scope is boo boo. So then I'd still have to get a scope (I think one is coming for christmas ). I guess now I'm leaning towards the B-square mount as I don't really like the looks of the other mounts. Not liking the looks of the mounts is why I was originally going to have it drilled, haha. Does anyone have any experience with the B-square mounts, are they easy to install, do they stay in place well or are easily loosing a zero? 

On a second note if there is anymore suggestions for a gunsmith I'm still interested, I'm sure I'll need one soon or latter. 

thanks for all the help, this site is great!

bogie


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

The b-square is very easy to install and works really well. A great option on a shotgun compared to drilling holes.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I put a b-square mount on my winchester and it works excellent. Don't settle for a cheaper model, i tried them and they aren't good. The b-sqaure mounts easy and i haven't had to readjust the scope in years, it's always on the money.


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

Mill Creek in Dexter I believe has a gunsmith.


----------



## fisherboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Ken Kelly at Magnaport in Mt.Clemens is one of the best gunsmiths in the country.High quality work.Give him a call he can take care of you.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

McDaniel's in South Lyon. Smaller shop,, but its been around for ever and do first rate work.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm sure Schupbach's in Jackson could help you out.

http://www.schupbachs.com/


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't worry about the 870 not having enough meat to drill and tap, there is plenty. I did tons of 870s and 1100/11-87s when I worked in different gunshops. I myself prefer the canvilever barrel systems just for flexibility with the gun.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'll second the suggestion for Johnsons in Adrian. It's the only place that I'll let work on my guns. I have also heard this is where Cabelas sends their work, with the exception of basic scope mount and bore sight.


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

skipper34 said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't have it drilled and tapped. First of all, the reciever on the 870 is very thin on the top, hardly enough to put screws into. I would go with a B-square reciever mount, or save up and get a cantilever scope mount barrel.


 Very good advice!


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Critter said:


> Don't worry about the 870 not having enough meat to drill and tap, there is plenty. I did tons of 870s and 1100/11-87s when I worked in different gunshops. I myself prefer the canvilever barrel systems just for flexibility with the gun.


Maybe you are correct, but my 870 and 1100 are about 30 years old and the reciever is pretty thin on the top. Perhaps the newer guns have a beefed up reciever. If the gun is to be used strictly for deer hunting, I would have no qualms about mounting a scope on the reciever as long as there is enough metal. Seeing as how you have done alot of them I would take your advice any day.


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Get it pined and B-Square, and you'll be happy, and in the 10 ring :xzicon_sm


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

have you tryed the one in adrian, its on valley rd.just out side adrian johnsons.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

skipper34 said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't have it drilled and tapped. First of all, the reciever on the 870 is very thin on the top, hardly enough to put screws into. I would go with a B-square reciever mount, or save up and get a cantilever scope mount barrel.


Very, very good advice there! It's obviously the most expensive option, but a cantilevered barrel is by far the most secure and accurate for use with a scope.

As far as gunsmiths go, I've used McDaniels a long time ago when they were still in Grosse Pointe Park, and old man Byford was doing the work. He was THE ONLY guy I would let touch my Perazzi back when I was trapshooting competitively. Don't know who they have there now in South Lyon, but I would think they're still pretty good. I've also had stuff done by Joe Cote at Wessel's in Warren, even as recently as a few weeks ago. Very good work at very reasonable rates, IMO.


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

thank you all for the responses, it's most appreciated! I still haven't decided what I gonna do. but I'll make sure I let you all know. thanks again. 

bogie


----------

